# Gaming PC ca 700 Euro



## Sakal1981 (27. Februar 2012)

HalloIch moechte mir nach 12 Jahren einen neuen leistungsstarken rechner zulegen.


Fuer Games wie BF3 
Fuer Musikerstellungsprogramme
Fuer Photoshop etc


Der rechner soll gut fuer die zukunft geruestet sein,da ich mir keine staendigen aufruestungen leisten kann
Und mein naechtser rechner erst wieder nach ein paar jahren geplant ist




Ich habe wenig ahnung mit den einzelteilen eines pc, habe mir mal auf geizhals eine liste erstellt:




MeinGamerPC | Geizhals Deutschland






Eure meinung waere mir wichtig


Was meint ihr?


Der rechner sollte zwischen 700 und 759 euro liegen, wenn es geht sogar unter 700




Gruss aus stuttgart


Hier die zusammenstellung


----------



## wuestenfux (27. Februar 2012)

Ja schaut doch schon einmal recht gut aus, das NT würde ich aber gleich wieder streichen 

Alternativ würde auch diese GPU gehen
ASUS ENGTX560 Ti 448 DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRI0-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GioInter (27. Februar 2012)

Also mit dem Alpenföhn Sella kannst du nicht großartig übertakten. Du könntest dir mal den Thermalright HR-02 Macho angucken.
Und Netzteil BQ L8 530w


----------



## Legacyy (27. Februar 2012)

Als Festplatte lieber diese hier nehmen: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals Deutschland
Als Netzteil das hier: be quiet! Pure Power 530W ATX 2.3 (L7-530W/BN106) | Geizhals Deutschland
Als Case vlt eines der beiden hier: Sharkoon T9 Value schwarz mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland oder Sharkoon T28 grün mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei welchem Shop willst du denn den PC einkaufen?


----------



## Sakal1981 (27. Februar 2012)

Ja ich habe keine ahnung bei wem ich das zeug kaufen moechte...wenn ich bei geizhals "ueber einen shop beziehen" klicke zeigt er mir mixshop an. Bauen die auch zusammen? Denn ich kann das wohl eher nicht zusbauen.



Die netzteile hatte ich so ausgesucht weil sie billig sind,,,ebenso kuehler


Gibt es denn nicht guenstigere alternativen, die ien uebertakten zulassen?


Oder sollte ich lieber dich eines dieser ebayshops bevorzugen, wo die i5 schon auf 4 ghz uebertaktetbereits zum kauf angeboten werden???


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2012)

Der Zusammenbau ist nicht so schwer. Ansonsten baut hardwareversand.de im Moment für sensationelle 5€ (statt 20€) zusammen : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau

Allerdings werden keine schweren CPU-Kühler verbaut. 

mindfactory und alternate verbauen schwerere Kühler, da kostet der Zusammenbau aber dann auch gleich 80-90€


----------



## Sakal1981 (28. Februar 2012)

schwere kuehler?

d.h.,wuerde hardwarversand denn meine jetzige Konfiguration fuer 5 Euro zusbauen?



wenn ich das bequiet NT und den thermal right kuehler nehme , wird das ganze teurer

gibt es billigere alternativen ?


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

Kühler über 400 Gramm Gewicht werden generell nicht verbaut. Der würde separat verschickt werden, und den müsstest Du selbst einbauen.

Die Verbatim SSD ist jetzt nicht die schnellste, aber OK, und die gibt es im Moment beim MediaMarkt für 49€.


----------



## Legacyy (28. Februar 2012)

Hardwareversand würde ich auch empfehlen 

Bei dem Netzteil lieber nicht sparen, das ist mir die wichtigste Komponente im ganzen PC. 
Der Macho ist eher fürs OC gedacht. Wenn du nicht großartig übertakten willst reicht der Sella auch aus (und auch ein billigeres Mainboard).


----------



## Sakal1981 (28. Februar 2012)

jaich habe ein paar Aenderungen gemacht:


SSD statt HDD

und RAM jetzt GSKill RipjawsX

was sagtIhr?

RAM  GSKILL RipjawsX oder CorsairValueSelect?

und was sagt ihr zum Netzteil LepaN????


ich muss so oder so uebertakten, wenn ich meinen naechsten PC erst wieder in 7 oder 8 Jahren anpeile.


----------



## Legacyy (28. Februar 2012)

Vergiss mal die RipJawsX ganz schnell wieder. Wegen der hohen Headspreader passen die nicht unter den CPU Kühler drunter  Dann lieber die Corsair.
Von dem LepaN Netzteil hab ich noch nie was gehört. Wird bestimmt so ein Chinaböller Teil sein für den Preis. Nimm lieber ein anständiges, z.B. das was ich vorgeschlagen hab.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

RAM würde ich ohne Heatspreader nehmen, sonst bekommst Du Platzprobleme mit dem CPU-Kühler.

Netzteil würde ich eher ein Rasurbo Real&Power 450W ATX 2.3 (RAP450) | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## Sakal1981 (28. Februar 2012)

danke

wusste jetzt gar nicht was heatspreader sind

gibts die GSKILL dann auch ohne die hs oder wie?

was waeren denn die beste Ram in dem Preisbereich 30 bis 35 EUro?
vielleicht die corsair xms?

und ja legacy...danke fuer den ratschlag mit dem netzteil
aber gibt es keine preis-leistungs-sieger in dem bereich...genauso beim kuehler?


----------



## jonasf (28. Februar 2012)

corsair xms3, teamgroup elite, nackte g.skill


----------



## Sakal1981 (28. Februar 2012)

ok danke

ist das gehaeuse in ordnung?
wollte es so billig wie moeglich

will den pc so leise wie mit diesem Budget moeglich 
brauche ich da einen gehaeuseluefter, wenn ja welchen?


----------



## jonasf (28. Februar 2012)

hm ok ist ja immer relativ 
ich würd lieber noch 10€ in ein xigmatek asgard o.ä. investieren.
für das sharkoon solltest du noch einen gehäuselüfter für hinten dazu kaufen

leise wären enermax t.b. silence und scythe slipstream


----------



## Sakal1981 (28. Februar 2012)

ich meinte eher ob da alle ausgesuchten Teile in das Gehaeuse passen

und ob ich die USB.3.0 anschluesse habe an derFront


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

Der Macho passt da auf keinen Fall rein, der ist 162mm hoch.


----------



## jonasf (28. Februar 2012)

Grafikkarten bis max. 270mm • CPU-Kühler bis max. 155mm Höhe
da mal was auf geizhals steht


----------



## Sakal1981 (28. Februar 2012)

aubacke

in welches billige gehaeuse wuerde das ganze zeugsdenn  passen?


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

Du kannst hier mal schauen: [Sammelthread] Maximale Grafikkartenlängen und CPU-Kühlerhöhen in Gehäusen V1.0


----------



## Sakal1981 (28. Februar 2012)

ich habe das sharkoon tarea gefunden

ist der so ok? oder liege ich da falsch

Sharkoon Tarea | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2012)

Passt  Allerdings sind da keine Lüfter dabei, da solltest Du noch 2 dazu kaufen, z.B. Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm.


----------



## Sakal1981 (29. Februar 2012)

Der tarea scheint aber kein usb3.0 zu haben oder?


----------



## st.eagle (29. Februar 2012)

Sakal1981 schrieb:


> Der tarea scheint aber kein usb3.0 zu haben oder?



sieht nicht so aus.
kannst eins aus der liste hier nehmen: Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse mit Anschlüsse Front: USB 3.0 | Geizhals Deutschland
meistens empfohlen werden: sharkoon t9 oder t28 (hier wird front usb3.0 an die externen usb3.0 des boards angeschlossen).
besser, weil über internen header: bitfenix shinobi core usb3.0. die lüfter von softy würde ich dazu nehmen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (29. Februar 2012)

Alternativen: Xigmatech Midgard II, Fractal Design Arc Midi, Thermaltake Overseer, NZXT Phantom 410


----------



## jonasf (29. Februar 2012)

so hier mal die geizhals suche mit kriterien "cpu kühler > 160mm", "USB 3.0 in der Front", "Midi Tower" und "ATX mobo"
such dir was aus


----------



## Softy (29. Februar 2012)

Das Thermaltake V3 wäre z.B. prima


----------



## Sakal1981 (29. Februar 2012)

???

aber beim Thermaltake V3 sind es doch nur 160mm HOehe...der Macho hat doch aber 162mmm oder nicht?


APROPOS.....insgesamt liege ich mit meiner liste nun deutlich ueber 700 Euro

an welchem Teil wuerdet ihr noch etwas sparen um das ganze eher in richtung 700 Euro zu druecken?
vielleicht am Prozessor

wie gesagt soll der PC lange zeit genutzt werden...mindestens 5 jahre.....

uebertakten ist ein gedanke ..habe es aber nie gemacht ...ist das nur etwas fuer spezialisten?


----------



## st.eagle (29. Februar 2012)

ich würde am ehesten auf den blue ray verzichten und dvd-brenner holen. unterschied ca.50€, einen BR-brenner kannst du nachträglich immernoch einbauen.
und vllt 10€ mit gehäuse, wenn du dieses nimmst: http://geizhals.at/de/649267


----------



## Sakal1981 (29. Februar 2012)

bei dem gehaeuse waere aber wieder nur 160mm oder?


wo koennte man ansonsten sparen?

mal angenommen ich ersetze den BluRay durch eine SSD fuer etwas 70 Euro

wo koennte ich noch am ehesten sparen?

vielleicht am prozesor, vielleicht ein i4 nehmen???


----------



## Softy (29. Februar 2012)

Einen i4 gibt es nicht. Nur den i3, aber das ist ein Dual-Core Prozessor, würde ich nicht mehr nehmen, obwohl der im Moment noch recht gut mithält bei Spielen.


----------



## Sakal1981 (29. Februar 2012)

sorry meinte einen i5 2400

waere der angebracht? ...wuerde aber grob nur 50 Euro oder so einsparen


----------



## Softy (29. Februar 2012)

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, wäre der i5-2400 eine sehr gute Wahl


----------



## st.eagle (29. Februar 2012)

hier mein vorschlag mit ein paar änderungen:

http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=WL-221855

-das netzteil ist nicht modular dafür 10€ guenstiger (es ist ein verstecktes seasonic)
-graka von asus ist 2€ teurer aber wohl bessere kühlung und leiser
-nzxt gehäuse mit inkl. zwei lüfter und 10€ guenstiger und front usb3.0 (der macho soll da reinpassen, berührt zwar die aussenwand aber passt, ansonsten den mugen3 nehmen!)
-das asus board hat einen internen usb3.0 header => front usb3.0
-der br-brenner ist raus, dafür dvd-brenner

es fehlt eine HDD oder SSD. ich würde knapp 80€ in die hand nehmen und ne kleine crucial m4 64GB als system platte verwenden!

der rest bleibt. jetzt bist du bei knapp 700€ (mit SSD 780€). wenn du jetzt günstiger werden willst, verlierst rapide an leistung oder du gibst oc auf!!!


----------



## Valnarr (29. Februar 2012)

Deine liste ist leer.


----------



## st.eagle (29. Februar 2012)

sorry, und jetzt?


----------



## Softy (29. Februar 2012)

Der Macho passt laut geizhals.at nicht in das Gehäuse 

Die "LE" und "LX" Versionen von Asus würde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## st.eagle (29. Februar 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Macho passt laut geizhals.at nicht in das Gehäuse



dann würde ich mugen 3 nehmen, ähnlich gut, stark aber flacher (158mm) und kost das gleiche! Scythe Mugen 3 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1) (SCMG-3000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Softy schrieb:


> Die "LE" und "LX" Versionen von Asus würde ich nicht nehmen.



habe einfach das guenstigste von asus mit internem usb3.0 genommen, alternativ noch eins aus der liste: Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit Chipsatz: Z68/P67 (B3), USB 3.0 (extern/intern): 2/2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
kann aber zu den MSI nichts sagen, habe selber das Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3


----------



## Sakal1981 (29. Februar 2012)

ist eigentlich diese karte besser als die EVGA Classified?
ASUS ENGTX560 Ti 448 DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CRI0-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## facehugger (29. Februar 2012)

*@TE:* Nimm doch einfach (wie schon vorgeschlagen) das Sharkoon T28:


Sharkoon T28 | Geizhals Deutschland
allet drin, allet dran, der Macho passt rein und der Preis ist klasse

*PS: *vor allen Dingen ist die Asus DCII leiser als die EVGA...

Gruß


----------



## Sakal1981 (29. Februar 2012)

welches MB nun? bin jetzt verwirrt...dachte bei der ASROCK geht usb 3.0


----------



## Sakal1981 (29. Februar 2012)

ja und ist der mugen3 genauso gut wie der macho?


----------



## st.eagle (29. Februar 2012)

facehugger schrieb:


> *@TE:* Nimm doch einfach (wie schon vorgeschlagen) das Sharkoon T28:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der front usb3.0 wird aber über einen langen kabel durchs ganze gehäuse an einen externen usb3.0 des boards angeschlossen!!! halte ich für keine glückliche lösung!!!



facehugger schrieb:


> *PS: *vor allen Dingen ist die Asus DCII leiser als die EVGA...



und bessere kühlung!

@TE: MB eins von diesen vieren: Produktvergleich ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ), Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 Rev. 1.0, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3), ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ), Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-




Sakal1981 schrieb:


> ja und ist der mugen3 genauso gut wie der macho?



kaum unterschied.


----------



## facehugger (29. Februar 2012)

Sakal1981 schrieb:


> ja und ist der mugen3 genauso gut wie der macho?


Der Macho ist besser *@st.eagle:* ja, die Asus DCII ist auch noch kühler, wie konnte ich das nur vergessen Und wieso *muss* man den Front-USB 3.0 an einen externen USB 3.0-Anschluss legen? Dafür gibt es doch bei deinen geposteten Boards den internen USB 3.0-Anschluss Oder etwa nicht???

Gruß


----------



## st.eagle (29. Februar 2012)

facehugger schrieb:


> Der Macho ist besser *@st.eagle:* ja, die Asus DCII ist auch noch kühler, wie konnte ich das nur vergessen


 
... und läßt sich wohl gut übertakten!!! 
wenn in den nächsten zwei monaten die 78xx und die neuen keplers nix werden, dann werde ich sie mir auch holen!!!


----------



## Sakal1981 (29. Februar 2012)

das Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 


wie ist denn dieses board?


----------



## Sakal1981 (1. März 2012)

und wuerde der mugen denn auch zum uebertakten taugen? oder geht der gar nicht?


----------



## Sakal1981 (1. März 2012)

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » BitFenix Merc Alpha Midi-Tower - black


Hier steht dass max beim bitfenix merc alpha bei 165 mm liegt

Wuerde das mit dem macho klappen?

Kostet nur 32 euro und sieht dezent gut aus

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Softy (1. März 2012)

Sieht gut aus, das könntest Du nehmen. Ich würde aber vorne noch einen Lüfter einbauen, z.B. einen Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm.


----------



## facehugger (1. März 2012)

Wird zwar knapp mit dem Macho, aber sollte passen beim Bitfenix

Gruß


----------



## Sakal1981 (1. März 2012)

Ok, habe gerade gelesen, dass eine radeon hd6950 mit 1 gb fast genausoscnell ist wie gie gtx560 ti 448 cores.......stimmt das?


Und ist man bei beiden halbwegs zukunftsgeruestet...oder beide schon alte karten?


----------



## Softy (1. März 2012)

Die GTX560Ti 448core ist etwa 10-15% schneller als eine HD6950: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Core (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. März 2012)

Die GTX560 Ti 448 ist wie gesagt schneller und hat mehr Features. Würde ich jetzt eine Karte zum vernünftigen Preis kaufen wollen, dann die.


----------



## Sakal1981 (1. März 2012)

Ist der zeitpunkt fuer eine graka schlecht?

Kommen bald neue? 

Wenn, ja ...wuerden die neuen auch so um die 240 euro kosten?


----------



## Softy (1. März 2012)

Die HD78xx kommt in ein paar Wochen. Aber weder Preise noch genaue Leistung sind bislang bekannt. Wenn Du jetzt zocken willst, machst Du mit der GTX560Ti 448 nix verkehrt.


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. März 2012)

Wenn du nach dem Kriterium "Kommen bald neue?" gehst, kann ich dir an jedem Tag des Jahres die Antwort "Ja" geben. Der Hardwaremarkt steht nie still, alle paar Wochen kommt was neues.

AMD stellt wohl auf der CeBit die neuen Mittelklassekarten vor. Wenn du warten willst, warte. Wenn nicht, dann nicht.


----------



## benefull (1. März 2012)

Kepler steht vor der Tür. Wie schnell diese genau sein werden, kann dir niemand genau sagen. Daher würde ich nicht unbedingt warten. Warten kann man nämlich immer.


----------



## Sakal1981 (1. März 2012)

GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Core: A Card With Overclocking Potential : Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Core Review: GF110 On A Diet

Hier behauptet der schreiber dass eine 6950 sehr nah an eine gtx560 ti 448 rankommt.....das hatte mich verwirrt

Die gtx560 kostet etwa 40 euro kehr als die 6950 ....

Ihr wuerdet zur gtx greifen,oder?


----------



## Softy (1. März 2012)

Naja im Endeffekt ist es Geschmackssache, die GTX560Ti ist eher im messbaren Bereich schneller, als dass Du einen Unterschied merkst. Die GTX560Ti 448 bietet PhysX und Cuda, die HD6950 ist unter Last sparsamer. Falsch machst Du mit keiner der beiden Karten etwas.


----------



## Sakal1981 (1. März 2012)

Okay,danke soweit fuer alle antworten


Eine letzte frage waere


Wuerdet ihr mir davon abraten spaeter mal OC zu machen?..denn habe ich nie gemach und habe keinerlei erfahrung

Wie geht das ueberhaupt?...gibt es ne gute youtube anleitung oder so?


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. März 2012)

Absolut nicht! OC ist eine feine Sache, wenn man weiß was man da macht. Vorraussetzung ist immer ein guter Luftstrom und eine sorgfältige Überwachung. Des weiteren musst du dir im Klaren darüber sein dass du dann die Garantie verlierst.


----------



## Sakal1981 (1. März 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich behalte einen pc immer etwa 5 bis 10 jahre
Bis dahin waere sowieso keine garantie mehr drauf


Mit meiner jetzigen konfiguration waere es kein problem oder?


 Funzt oc immer ueber das uefi oder geht das auch mit sw- tools?


----------



## Sakal1981 (1. März 2012)

Nachtrag...jetzige konfig

MeinGamerPC | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Valnarr (1. März 2012)

Sieht gut aus! Gibt es nichts zu meckern. 

Bin gerade nicht sicher ob der CPU Kühler ins Gehäuse passt. Sonst


----------



## Sakal1981 (1. März 2012)

In specs von merc alpha steht 165 mm kuehlerhoehe


----------



## Softy (1. März 2012)

Sieht sehr gut aus  Kannst Du so bestellen.


----------



## Sakal1981 (2. März 2012)

Werde als ram das hier nehmen
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9

Da hardwareversand die teamelite ram nicht hat

Ist das gskill gut?


----------



## jonasf (2. März 2012)

yop der ist ok


----------



## Sakal1981 (2. März 2012)

Wieso erzielt man einen etwa 20 euro guenstigeren preis wenn man die artikel ueber geizhals in den warenkorb von hardwareversand legt?

Verstehe es nicht


----------



## jonasf (2. März 2012)

hö wie?


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. März 2012)

Das ist ein Marketingtrick. Um in den Preisvergleichen oben zu stehen, verzichten die auf Profit, in der Hoffnung, den durch die dann erhöhte Nachfrage auszugleichen.


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Weil die möglichst weit oben bei geizhals &Co. gelistet sein wollen, und daher 2 verschiedene Preise für ein und dieselbe Komponente existieren.


----------



## Sakal1981 (2. März 2012)

Wenn ich die artikel direkt bei hardwareversand in den warenkorb lege erhalte ich etwa 720 euro als endpreis

Wenn ich ueber geizhals.de die artikel aufsuche und anklicke, sie dann in den warenkorb lege...bekomme ich 702 euro als endpreis

Oder mach ich da was falsch?


----------



## jonasf (2. März 2012)

is ja daneben


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Sakal1981 schrieb:


> Oder mach ich da was falsch?



Falsch machst Du nur was, wenn Du die Zusammenstellung für 720€ kaufst


----------



## jonasf (2. März 2012)

kann man direkt von geizhals aus dann die hwv zusammenstellung kaufen?


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Nein, Du musst jeden Artikel über geizhals aufrufen und in den Warenkorb legen. Dann die hardwareversand Seite zumachen und den nächsten Artikel über geizhals reinlegen. Der Warenkorb wird nämlich nicht geleert, wenn Du die hardwareversand Seite zumachst.


----------



## jonasf (2. März 2012)

und dann ist es billiger?


----------



## Sakal1981 (2. März 2012)

So wie es aussieht schon


----------



## Softy (2. März 2012)

Meistens, in Einzelfällen kann es auch minimal teurer sein. Also am besten jeden Artikel einmal über Geizhals und einmal über hardwareversand.de aufrufen, und dann die jeweils günstigere Komponente in den Warenkorb legen.


----------



## jonasf (2. März 2012)

wie aufwändig


----------



## Sakal1981 (3. März 2012)

Der sony optiarc dvd brenner in meiner liste....gibt es ein aehnlich gutes modell mit lightscribe?


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Lightscribe finde ich etwas , aber den hier könntest Du nehmen: ASUS DRW-24B3LT schwarz, SATA, bulk (90-D40HNB-UB0010) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Sakal1981 (3. März 2012)

So, habe jetzt grad bei hardwareversand bestellt...endpreis mit zusammenbau und versand: 711 euro


Ich moechte mich bei allen bedanken, die mich noob bei der zusammenstellung so gut beraten haben.
Ich denke der preis ist sehr gut geworden
Habe auch einige pc-konfiguratoren mit denselben komponenten ausprobiert und bin oft auf preise zwischen 830 und 850 euro gekommen.

Danke nochmals soweit 

Jetzt muss ich erst mal rauskriegen wie ich den thermalright macho einbaue....wenn das ding ankommt


Gruss aus stuttgart


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Besorg Dir für den Macho am besten schonmal einen überlangen Schraubenzieher


----------



## Redbull0329 (3. März 2012)

Der Doc erzählt nur Schmarrn, den kann man auch mit den mitgelieferten Tools mit etwas Glück verletzungsfrei montieren


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Der Doc erzählt nur Schmarrn, den kann man auch mit den mitgelieferten Tools mit etwas Glück verletzungsfrei montieren



Wer erzählt hier Quark? : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...robleme/206331-neuer-rechner.html#post4011575


----------



## Redbull0329 (3. März 2012)

Ach, psssschhhhhhtt 

Erfahrungswerte > Geschichten


----------



## Sakal1981 (4. März 2012)

Ich hoffe beim einschrauben kann man nicht viel kaputt machen


Habe mal beim einbauen einer neuen ram...das motherboard zerstoert...weil ich so stark gedrueckt habe


----------



## dr.cupido (4. März 2012)

Wenn man mit etwas Feingefühl drangeht, passiert auch nix. Im Zweifelsfall nochmal nachlesen worauf man achten soll.


----------



## Sakal1981 (4. März 2012)

Ich werde alle komponenten im gehaeuse eingebaut geliefert bekommen

Muss ich dann das motherboard wieder ausbauen um den kuehler installieren zu koennen?


----------



## Softy (4. März 2012)

Sakal1981 schrieb:


> Muss ich dann das motherboard wieder ausbauen um den kuehler installieren zu koennen?



Kommt auf das Gehäuse an. Wenn im Mainboard-Tray eine ausreichend große Öffnung ist, kann man den Kühler auch so montieren. Leichter tut man sich aber schon mit ausgebautem Board.


----------



## Sakal1981 (4. März 2012)

Hardwareversand hat das gehaeuse bitfenix merc alpha nicht vorraetig....muss ich da jetzt einen monat drauf warten?


 oder hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem shop?


----------



## Softy (4. März 2012)

Wie lange es dauert, bis das Gehäuse wieder lieferbar ist, kann Dir keiner sagen. Du kannst mal eine mail an hardwareversand.de schreiben.


----------



## Sakal1981 (4. März 2012)

Ich schaue momentan nachalternativen gehaeusen

Beim bitfenix muss man slotbkenden rausbrechen und kann sie nicht mehr wieder verwenden

Kennt jemand gehaeuse mit klappbaren blenden?


----------



## Valnarr (4. März 2012)

Sharkoon Tauron grün mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland  steht bei mir Zuhause, bin sehr zufrieden
Sharkoon T28 grün mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland  wird hier oft Empfohlen 
LC-Power Pro-920BL Veritas_3000 blau | Geizhals Deutschland  hab es schon bei einem Händler gesehen, sah auf dem ersten blick für das geld sehr gut aus (Review dazu gelesen was recht positiv war)

Was willst du den Ausgeben?


----------



## Sakal1981 (4. März 2012)

so guenstig wie moeglich


----------



## Valnarr (4. März 2012)

Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse | Geizhals Deutschland

Dann schau hier. 
Du solltest auf jedenfall eines wählen wo all deine Komponenten rein passen und eventuell schon Lüfter vorhanden sind, sonst müsstest du hier welche dazu kaufen.


----------



## Sakal1981 (4. März 2012)

wie ist es denn beim T28?

wie hat man da zugriff auf die laufwerke ohne dass Blenden rausgerissen werden muessen?


----------



## Sakal1981 (4. März 2012)

es gibt noch das hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake Commander MS-I, ohne Netzteil mit etwa 170 mm fuer kuehler

wuerdet ihr das dem bitfenix merc alpha vorziehen?


----------



## Softy (4. März 2012)

Das kannst Du auch nehmen, ist OK: Günstiges Gaming-Gehäuse Thermaltake Commander MS-I ab sofort verfügbar - gehäuse, thermaltake, usb 3.0


----------



## Sakal1981 (5. März 2012)

Sollte ich eher das BitFenix Merc Beta (BFC-MRC-100-KKX2-RP) | Geizhals Deutschland bestellen?

Hier fehlen im gegensatz zum bitfenix alpha die 2 oberen lueftergitter.....bei einem thermalright macho wird doch sowieso nicht viel platz fuer weitere Gehaeuseluefter oben bleiben, oder?


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

2 Lüfter reichen schon gut aus, nur wenn Du sehr stark übertakten willst, sind mehr Lüfterplätze sinnvoll. Der Test hier ist jetzt nicht so prickelnd: Test: BitFenix Merc Beta - ComputerBase

Daher würde ich etwas mehr ins Gehäuse investieren, z.B. Sharkoon T28 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sakal1981 (5. März 2012)

Ja ich weiss, die mercs sind nicht gerade das ultimative


Aber generell ....man kann beim merc alpha bis zu 7 weitere luefter einbauen
Beim merc beta bis zu 5
Das muesste doch reichen ?

Die frage ist nun ob merc beta sowieso sinnvoller ist, da durch den grossen kueheler Macho oben nicht viel platz bleiben wird fuer luefter....oder denke ich da falsch?


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Normalerweise passen da schon Lüfter in den Deckel. Sogar bei einem Alpenföhn K2 passt das^^: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-k2-4952.html


----------



## Sakal1981 (5. März 2012)

Problem ist einfach dass ich beimhardwareversand zusammenbauen lassen will und das sharkoon t28 dort nicht verkauft wird


Welches andere bei hardwareversand wuerde denn gehen?


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Wie wäre es mit dem hier? Oder hatten wir das schon : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake Commander MS-I USB 3.0, ohne Netzteil


----------



## Sakal1981 (5. März 2012)

Ja das hatte ich schon 

Ich suche eben bei hardwareversand nahc dem passenden gehaeuse und die haben nicht gerade die groesste auswahl


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Wie wäre es mit dem hier? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake Armor A90 VL90001W2Z, ohne Netzteil


----------



## Sakal1981 (5. März 2012)

Ich bin grad am vzweifeln

Auf hwversand gibt es noch:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake Spacecraft VF-I, ohne Netzteil

Und 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil

Und noch antec threehundred


Und den thermaltake commander


Was nun?


----------



## Sakal1981 (5. März 2012)

Welche wuerdet ihr nehmen? 

Shinobi

Spacecraft oder

Comander?


----------



## Softy (5. März 2012)

Ich würde das Shinobi nehmen


----------



## Sakal1981 (5. März 2012)

Ach ja 

Es gibt noc den
Hier
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Revoltec Sixty 5 schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil

Kennt jemand das gehaeuse 
Tests?


----------



## Valnarr (5. März 2012)

Wenn du was schlichtes haben willst dann nehm das Shinobi, es sieht von allen 3 am besten aus.


----------



## Sakal1981 (6. März 2012)

Sollte ich trotz motherboard ohne interenes usb3.0 zum shinobi usb3.0 greifen oder das shinobi usb 2.0??


----------



## Softy (6. März 2012)

Wenn Du das Shinobi USB3.0 nimmst, kannst du die Anschlüsse ohne internen USB3-Header des Boards nicht nutzen. Ich würde daher eher die USB2-Variante nehmen. Oder eben ein Brett mit internem USB3-Port, z.B. das Asus P8H61 EVO.


----------



## Sakal1981 (6. März 2012)

Das von dir vorgeschlagene mb ist ja recht guenstig

Ist sie jedoch besser als das asrock z68 pr gen 3, das ich in meiner liste habe?
Tut mir leid , habe keine ahnung von mbs


----------



## Sakal1981 (6. März 2012)

Ach ja, eignet sich das asus genausogut zum uebertakten?


----------



## Softy (6. März 2012)

Diese hier eignen sich für OC und haben einen internen USB3-Header: Produktvergleich MSI P67A-GD55, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7681-011R), ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ), ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ), ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3,


----------



## Sakal1981 (6. März 2012)

Also ich ueberlege mir gerade alles selber zusammenzubauen obwohl ich das nie gemacht habe

....dann koennte ich mir ein beliebeiges gehaeuse kaufen 

Ich habe einige tutorials im netz angeschaut...


Das scheint einfach zu sein , oder uebersehe ich da etwas

Kann man beim zusammenbau irgendwelche teile zerstoeren?


----------



## Softy (6. März 2012)

Selber bauen ist nicht schwer, da ist Lego Technik ab 12 Jahren anspruchsvoller 

Wenn Du ein gutes How-to danebenlegst, z.B: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html, kann eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen. Bei Fragen kannst Du ja auch diesen Thread hier weiter benutzen.

Wenn Du vorsichtig mit den Komponenten umgehst, und Dich vorher elektrostatisch entlädst, geht schon nix kaputt.


----------



## Heretic (6. März 2012)

Man kann immer was zerstören 

Mit ein wenig Vorsicht sollte aber alles klappen. Und wie du selber gemerkt hast gibt es viele Videos die das zeigen.
Wenn du irgendwie unsicher bist oder so. Dann frag hier ruhig nach oder schau dir in ruhe alles im Inet an.
ganz wichtig sind eigendlich nur die Hauptteile. Motherboard und CPU , wenn du da ne bischen aufpasst , hast du das meiste schon geschaft. Beim rest kannste fast nix falsch machen.

Wenn du dir das zutraust würde ihc selber bauen hat gute vorteile. Du kannst den PC bauen wie du willst. Du lernst was über PCs. Und sparst Geld.

mfg Heretic

edit: und wieder ist softy schneller


----------



## st.eagle (6. März 2012)

ich habe mich auch letzte woche donnerstag zum ersten mal getraut selber zusammenzubauen!!!
habe drei stunden gebraucht, keine ahnung ob das schnell oder langsam ist, auf jeden fall schreibe ich gerade von meiner neuen kiste aus!!!
sogar den macho habe ich hingekriegt, mit wärmeleitpaste und ratsche und zwei verlängerungen!!! 
das how-to von ronniecoleman, was softy verlinkt hat, habe ich auch benutzt!!! ist echt super!


----------



## Sakal1981 (7. März 2012)

Welche guenstige ssd wuerdet ihr vorschlagen?

So etwa 50 euro

Ich nehme an die preise werden bei ssds sowieso stark fallen oder?


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. März 2012)

Für 50€ kriegst du keine (vernünftige ) SSD. Leg 80€ auf den Tisch, dann hast du länger Freude als mit einer Sandforce SSD erster Generation, die nach ein paar Monaten stark an Performance verliert 

Die hier ist sehr empfehlenswert: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s 78€ im Moment, variiert je nach Tageszeit um 5€


----------



## Sakal1981 (7. März 2012)

Ach ja
Das mb noch
Ich hab das hier
ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber bei den bewertungen beschwert sich jemand ueber schlechte uebertaktbarkeit,stimmt das?


----------



## Sakal1981 (7. März 2012)

Kennt jemand ein mb auch in dem preisrahmen bis 90 euro eelches besser uebertaktbar ist als das asrock pro3 gen3 und mit aehnlicher austattung?


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. März 2012)

Ach, der hatte bestimmt sowas wie 5 GHz angestrebt 

Zum "normalen" Übertakten (~4-4,5) reicht das aus. Wüsste jetzt auf Anhieb nichts günstigeres.


----------



## Sakal1981 (7. März 2012)

MeinGamerPC | Geizhals Deutschland
das ist nun meine endgueltige liste

habe jetzt endgueltig bestellt/die alte bestellung so abgeandert 

meinungen?

ich musste leider die ssd kaufen, da ich sonst nur alte ide-festplatten hatte und kein bokc hatte fuers dreifache eine neue festplatte zu kaufen


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. März 2012)

Schönes Ding, nur ein LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk wäre wsl. leiser gewesen. Schwamm drüber, der wird die meiste Zeit wohl eh nichts zu tun haben 

Du "musstest _leider_" eine SSD kaufen?! Ach du Ärmster, jetzt musst du mit etwas so viel schnellerem als einer Festplatte auskommen


----------



## Softy (7. März 2012)

Sieht gut aus, Du hättest ein Brett mit IDE-Schnittstelle nehmen können: ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. März 2012)

It's never 2 late, 14-tägiges Umtauschrecht FTW  

Wobei sich die HDD-Preise im Moment langsam wieder rehabilitieren, zu Ostern wird man sich wohl wieder 1 TB leisten können


----------



## Sakal1981 (7. März 2012)

ja LEIDER eine SSD.....weil ich denke dass die Dinger noch ziemlich neu am Markt sind und sich wahrscheinlich bald richtig durchsetzen werden und somit die Preise rapide fallen werden...d.h. ich wollte mit ner SSD eigentlich noch warten, aber die 80 Euro in eine HDD zu investieren finde ich verschwendung....na ja

ansonsten 

mit dem Brett habe ich noch zweifel...ob das gut fuer die zukunft geruestet ist? ich habe das gehaeuse mit usb 3.0 gekauft, weil ich das gehaeuse wie bei meinem alten computer sehr lange benutzten werde und somit das schon angebracht ist

das brett hat keine internes usb 3.0  ,,,aber was solls

und das board  soll auch nicht ideal zum uebertakten sein....ein user auf geizhals hat aber gemeint,dass nun bei der neuesten UEF Version  alle Einstellungsmoeglichkeiten vorhanden sind .....hat jemand da ne ahnung ??


----------



## Softy (8. März 2012)

Hier wird mit dem Asrock Z68 Pro3 der i7-2600K auf knapp 5GHz geprügelt: ASRock Z68 Pro3 (Intel Z68) Motherboard Review - Test System Setup and Overclocking :: TweakTown USA Edition

Von daher würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen, dass mit dem Board kein vernünftiges OC möglich ist


----------



## facehugger (8. März 2012)

Auf die Bewertungen würde ich eh nicht allzuviel geben, meist sitzt das Problem vor dem Knecht Und mach dir wegen dem ASRock Z68 Pro3 keine Sorgen, bei einem Kollegen läuft der i5-2500k samt jenem Mobo ohne Stress mit 4,4Ghz. Es kommt natürlich auch immer auf den jeweiligen Chip an...

Gruß


----------



## Sakal1981 (9. März 2012)

Also habe heute den pc erhalten

Werde spaeter auch mal ein foto reinstellen

Liefrung ging superschnell

Und es sind auch wie gewuenscht alle ovps mitgeliefert worden

Jetzt warte ich noch auf die ssd


----------



## Sakal1981 (9. März 2012)

Ne ganz dumme frage

Kann ich den pc ohne eine hdd oder ssd drin ueberhaupt anmachen?

Oder wuerde ich was kaputt machen?


----------



## Softy (9. März 2012)

Das kannst Du machen, macht aber iwie wenig Sinn  Kaputt machen kannst Du dadurch nichts .


----------



## Sakal1981 (9. März 2012)

Ich habe einen usb stick mit 4gb auf dem koennte ich eine linuxdistro draufmachen oder? Koennte ich so booten?


----------



## Softy (9. März 2012)

Du kannst vom USB-Stick booten, wenn die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS entsprechend eingestellt ist.


----------



## Sakal1981 (9. März 2012)

So jetzt habe ich ein problem

Ich habe den pc an den monitor angeschlossen ...schwarzes bild
Kommt nicht mal ins bios...bzw monitor zeigt es nicht an

Habe es ueber hdmi an den tv angeschlossen....ganz kurz kam dann...."druecken sie bitte irgendeine taste ..."bla bla bla

Dann beim tv auch kein bild

Also keine ahnung...woran kann es liegen?...

Ich bekomme kein bild...pc laeuft aber ich sehe nichts


----------



## Softy (9. März 2012)

Wo hast Du den Monitor angeschlossen? Board oder Grafikkarte? --> Grafikkarte

Hast Du 2x Strom an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen? 2x Strom am Board?


----------



## Sakal1981 (9. März 2012)

Ja jetzt bin ich ueber hdmi an graka ins bios gekommen

Hdmi kabel scheint kaputt zu sein

Aber wieso normales kabel vom motherboard zu monitor (das mit den schrauben) ist mir ein raetsel

Hat man denn beim hdmi eine bessere aufloesung als mit dem standard blauen kabel?


----------



## Softy (9. März 2012)

VGA ist ein analoges Signal. DVI / HDMI ist digital, daher würde ich eines von diesen beiden auswählen.


----------



## Sakal1981 (12. März 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt den pc laufen

Habe mal crysis 2 laufen lassen ...und das ding ruckelt
Genauso bei skyrim

Also ich dachte ich kann mit ner 250 euro graka auf maximum spielen aber denkste...


Kann ich die von hardwareversand verbaute graka eigentlich zurueckgeben ? Es gibt ja 28 tage rueckgaberecht

Wuerde mir dann ne gtx 570 kaufen


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

Die GTX570 ist nur etwa 4% schneller als eine GTX560Ti 448core, der Performanceunterschied wäre auf keinen Fall spürbar. Theoretisch kannst Du die Karte aber zurückschicken.

Ich vermute aber, dass das Problem woanders liegt, beide Spiele (gerade Crysis2) sollten butterweich mit der Grafikkarte laufen. Hast Du aktuelle Treiber installiert?


----------



## Sakal1981 (12. März 2012)

Ja ich habe jetzy gemerkt ..es lag daran dass im hintergrund noch ein ressourcenfressendes prigramm lief....trotzdem, bei 4 kernen sollte das doch kein problem sein

Skyrim laeuft bei max nur mit ruckeln

Ich habe bei hwversand die asus gtx 560 fuer etwa 242 euro gekauft

Die Palit GeForce GTX 570 Dual Fan, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5X5700F10DA) | Geizhals Deutschland hier kostet nur 7 euro mehr
Ist aber keine asus, ware die empfehlenswerter?


----------



## Softy (12. März 2012)

Die Palit ist halt nicht so leise. Aber wie gesagt, Du wirst keinen Unterschied merken, wenn es mit der GTX560TI 448 ruckelt, wird es auch mit der GTX570 ruckeln. Ich würde einfach die Grafikeinstellungen etwas runtersetzen, einen Unterschied zwischen ultra- und high-Settings, oder 16x AA/AF und 8AA/AF sieht eh kein Mensch.


----------



## Sakal1981 (13. März 2012)

Wuerdet ihr die asus karte mit dieser hier tauschen? 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Palit GTX560Ti (448) Battlefield 3 Bundle , 1280MB, PCI-Express

Asus karten sind generell immer teurer als palit, sind palit karten schlecht?


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

Wieso willst Du eine GTX560Ti 448core gegen eine GTX560Ti 448core tauschen? 

Die Asus ist leiser und kühler, und Asus gewährt 3 Jahre Garantie auf Grafikkarten. Der Support von Palit/Gainward soll eher unterdurchschnittlich sein. Daher würde ich die Karte nicht tauschen.


----------



## Sakal1981 (13. März 2012)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, bekommt man bei der palit BF3 mit dazu
Und da ich das game nicht habe , ware das vorteilhaft

Wie sieht es denn mit der leistung aus?

Ich verstehe generell nicht die grossen preisunterschiede bei grakas mit denselben spezifikationen.....wieso sind die asus karten so viel teurer als gainward oder palit?


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

Die Kühlerkonstruktion der Asus ist besser, kühler und leiser, und somit das OC-Potential höher. Außerdem wie schon geschrieben, der bessere Support und längere Garantie. Daher kommt der Preisunterschied.


----------



## FeSc (13. März 2012)

Ich würde bei der Asus bleiben, da sie einfach leiser und kühler als die Palit ist. BF3 kannst du dir so einfach kaufen, einen Kühler tauscht man aber nicht so einfach aus.
Die Asuskarten haben einen besseren Support und ich glaube eine längere Garantie.

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## Sakal1981 (13. März 2012)

Okay ma guckn

Noch ne frage

Wie sehe ich die firmware version meiner crucial m4?
Welche firmware liefert mehr speed?


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

Die Firmware siehst Du z.B. mit AS SSD Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online

Die Firmware 0009 ist die schnellste. Die neue 0309 ist nur für einen seltenen Bug, der bei sehr langen Laufzeiten auftreten kann. Seit ich die Version 0309 draufhabe, erreiche ich nicht mehr die früheren Traumwerte beim AS SSD Benchmark ( ), aber im Alltag ist natürlich kein Performanceunterschied spürbar.

Zurückflashen geht übrigens afaik nicht.


----------



## Sakal1981 (13. März 2012)

Also welches ist denn da die versionsnummer
Bei mir steht da......
M4 ct064m4ssd2


----------



## Softy (13. März 2012)

Hier steht die Firmware:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sakal1981 (14. März 2012)

danke softy 
ich hatte das gegoogelt
hab jetzt nachgesehen ...die ssd kam bereits mit der firmware 0309

habe jetzt aber ma ne ganz andere frage :

ich boote den pc und bekomme einfach nicht den slapshscreen von asrock zu sehen
habe es im bios eingestellt und trotztdem nichts

kann es sein dass mein monitor zu spaet im 3wayhandshake reagiert, dass er nur den splashscreen von windows xp anzeigt<<<<<<<<<<<<<<ß

ich finde es ohne splashscreen ganz komisch..als haette ich den pc gar nicht gebootet

ausserdem gibt es hin und wieder immer einen schwarzen bildschirm , mitten im betrieb...dauert etwa 2 sekunden und dann ist er wieder weg


----------



## Softy (14. März 2012)

Hast Du den Monitor per HDMI oder DVI angeschlossen? Die kurzen Aussetzer könnten vom Anschlusskabel kommen. Ich hatte mal ein billig HDMI Kabel mit diesen kurzen Aussetzern, seit ich ein hochwertiges Kabel habe, ist das weg.


----------



## Sakal1981 (14. März 2012)

es ist in der tat ein billigkabel 

und woran liegt es denkst du, dass ich keinen splashscreen sehe?


----------



## Sakal1981 (16. März 2012)

wie sieht es eigentlich damit aus:

die grafikkarte von asus kommt mit der software gctweaker bei der an ein paar tweaks vornehmen kann 

wenn man innerhalb dieses Programms Einstellungen vornimmt, bleibt das alles noch im rahmen der garantie? oder verfaellt die garantie dann?


----------



## Softy (16. März 2012)

Wenn Du übertaktest (egal ob CPU oder GPU), auch wenn es ein Tool vom Hersteller ist, ist die Garantie futsch. Ausnahme ist hier afaik nur EVGA-Grafikkarten.


----------



## Sakal1981 (16. März 2012)

okay dann mache ich ds in 3 jahren ..hehe


----------



## Redbull0329 (17. März 2012)

Die Garantie ist bei jeder Übertaktung weg, egal ob über BIOS, UEFI, im OS, oder Hardwareseitig. Vorsicht ist geboten! Das geht schneller als man denkt.
*Abeeer:* Bei GPUs gibt es, anders als bei CPUs, nicht derart ausgefeilte OC-Protokolle. Du kannst also, wenn du dich ganz blöd angestellt hast, die GraKa einfach zurücktakten auf den Standardwert und sie dann als defekt umtauschen. 
N Bekannter von mir hat das satte drei Mal gemacht, ehe MSI ihm folgendes geschrieben hat: 


> Sehr geehrter Herr X, es tut uns zutiefst leid, dass sie ein solches Pech mit ihren Grafikkarten haben. Eventuell haben sie ja mehr Glück mit einer Karte der Konkurrenz?
> Wir würden uns außerordentlich freuen, sie als Kunden zu verlieren.
> MfG MSI Support


----------

